

Show HN: Sometimes, it helps to offer an incentive. - rougefeta
http://rougefeta.com

======
ChuckFrank
While it needs some tweaking, the concept is brilliant.

If you -- break 40 minutes on your 10K this weekend for your 40th Birthday.

Then I -- will buy the next pack of beer.

If you do not -- break 40 minutes on your 10k etc.

Then you -- will buy the next pack of beer.

Herein publicly posted and promised.

Email: Yours

Email: Mine

Posted with Date and Time.

++then++

Update:

You ran a 39.40 <<link>> and so I owe you a pack of beer.

<or>

If you -- are right about the fact that vinegar is an acid.

Then I will -- pay you 20$

If you are wrong. -- then you pay me 20$

etc.

It needs to be rolling, so that people can see the bets and the pledges
rolling by, and others can chime in on some of the bests.

Bets can be open (like the 10K example above) and others can bet in on it too.

or

Bets can be closed (like the vinegar example) and others can either vote for
the right answer, or they can just watch one person win.

I like your MVP, and I think you are onto something. Just because people don't
understand what you are trying to do, don't let it discourage you. You've just
got to get drill down into this functionality. Also, I haven't checked to see
if anyone is already doing this, so you may want to do some market research.

[http://www.quora.com/Why-did-social-betting-sites-like-
blueb...](http://www.quora.com/Why-did-social-betting-sites-like-bluebet-
predictify-and-hubdub-fail)

